# Any advice for a brand new hunter?



## aliarogahn (5 mo ago)

Just moved out to OK and I am going to try my hand at hunting this season. Bought a .308 rifle for deer and a 12 gauge to maybe try some waterfowl. I have never harvested any animal other than fishing. My main concerns are etiquette. I know not to let my line drift down river into someone else but I know nothing about sharing public land with other hunters and how to stay safe.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

First thing you need to learn is how to properly care for the meat. 2nd thing is animals do not wear orange vests.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Meat prep, a good ethical shot on the animal. 
practice with your rifle. And I don’t mean zero. I mean shooting from multiple positions including prone, offhand, kneeling and supported (best). Map recon. Stay off private land unless you have permission. Find a local buddy to hunt with. Shoot some more. Watch a million U tubes on field dressing. Quality knives. Have a plan. Scout ahead for tracks and water sources. Learn the prevailing winds in that area and use that in your plan. Ambush hunt over trails and water. If you can use a range finder and range areas around your ambush. Lots to know my friend. Good luck.


----------

